
An Unlikely Cure Signals New Hope for Cancer - nitin_flanker
http://nautil.us/issue/4/the-unlikely/an-unlikely-cure-signals-new-hope-for-cancer
======
melling
It sounds like when drugs are tested in a Phase 3 trial, people's genetics
should be evaluated too. Perhaps we have plenty of existing treatments but
they need to be married to an individual's genetics.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Yes you are right. Even the article pin points the doctors to be attentive. If
one drug, for example, that is not working on majority of patient and is
working on a particular person then the reasons should be given close
consideration. How the mutation has been taking place for quite some time and
the like, to know the reasons so that it can become useful for others.

